# New CW9 Wal Mart Federal Champion ammo



## ruger67 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, i just purchased a CW9 which is due to arrive on Wed. I purchased 2 boxes of Federal Champion 115gr FMJ RN today from Wal Mart of $10.47 a box and wanted to know if any of you have had experience with this ammo and if it is any good. I plan on using it for the 200 round break in period at the range. Thanks for your replies


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello! It is cheap, bulk ammo. Should fire reliably, but be aware: Federal Champions are known for having a very "light load". Some people have reported problems with their pistols not cycling properly with this ammo. So if you have any failure to feeds, make sure you try some different ammo before thinking there is a problem with your gun. Good luck!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is all I shoot now in all my 9 mms. Nary a problem.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have used it in my CW9. It works well. The CW9 is a very very good weapon. You made a very good choice. Clean the gun when you get it before you shoot it. Get a good belt and a good holster. This gun will serve you well. 

The ammo you picked is cheap and avalable. There is a bigillion rounds sold and a bigillion rounds fired. Heck too many people shop for their gun needs at Wal Mart because it is inexpensive. 

Have fun the ammo should work nicely in your new weapon, but please do clean it before you shoot it. It may not be in the manual but it is a very good idea

RCG


----------



## ruger67 (Mar 13, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> I have used it in my CW9. It works well. The CW9 is a very very good weapon. You made a very good choice. Clean the gun when you get it before you shoot it. Get a good belt and a good holster. This gun will serve you well.
> 
> The ammo you picked is cheap and avalable. There is a bigillion rounds sold and a bigillion rounds fired. Heck too many people shop for their gun needs at Wal Mart because it is inexpensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. I do plan on cleaning the gun beforehand. I'll go back to Wal Mart and hopefully there will be some left. I have two boxes now but will probably buy another two and try a couple of different brands to see what the CW9 likes best


----------

